# Share icon



## Draphoelix (Jul 6, 2013)

Is there any official "Share icon/Symbol"? Like the floppy disk one which you use to 'Save' a document. always thought that this icon










symbolizes 'Share' but apparently it's a trademark of a company. Since I'm not using their products I wouldn't want to advertise for them. 

I searched and also found this icon:










would that suffice?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well the second one is a symbol used by another company "Shareholic" so you will have same problem.

There is not universal icon for "Share", typically you put the icons for the server they wish to share with like Facebook, Twitter, Envelope for Email, etc....


----------

